# ISPConfig 3 + Procmail



## mascoxx (13. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei ISPConfig 3 procmail-Scripts einbinden?
/var/vmail/domain/user/.procmailrc klappt mal nicht.

LG
Clemens


----------

